# 35 days and sad to say.....still no Jerry



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

Just to update that it is now 35 days and still no sign of my Jerry.I still watch for her and feed a few others,I guess it is denial because deep down inside I dont think she will be back.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sorry, Jerry hasn't returned yet, I wouldn't give up no matter whether I thought I was in denial or not, you just never know.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry she hasn't showed up yet.
But if you read the stories here on PT you will see some birds returned after months.
My Andrew returned after three months, with a wife.

Ret


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

Yes, before Peg and Peter had Percival, they had Oliver (about 2 years ago). I had not seen him for at least a year, then just yesterday, there he was! He flew over the house, with another pigeon, and landed on the roof of my shed. It was Oliver alright because he had a rough start in life (and probably only survived because of me) and he was always a really small bird with a distinctive wing pattern. ANYWAY (as I blather on), just because you haven't seen her doesn't mean any harm has come to her. You've got 'empty nest syndrome' ;-) Literally! I know it's hard and you miss her but I wouldn't make the leap that she's met with harm. Remember, it was your love that helped her flourish. Hang in there and try to stay positive, despite missing her.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

hope covers many variations and many avenues , just keep your mind open and your dreams alive ,use your imagination and hope your baby is out there happy and alive living a pigeon dreams , flapping those wings and living his life to the fullest of pigeon expectations as freedom is a gift that keeps on giving


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

pigeon_is_love said:


> Just to update that it is now 35 days and still no sign of my Jerry.I still watch for her and feed a few others,I guess it is denial because deep down inside I dont think she will be back.



please dont give up hope!some birds go "flyabout" for a long peroid,i know its a long time but dont give up,please.is jerry banded?if so he may be easier to trace


----------



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

hi again.Jerry isnt banded.And what happens is I sort of drift in and out of hopefullness. Sometimes I feel SO sure she is just going to show up one morning.Then I suddenly start feeling so positive she wont.I know its possible she'll be back but,everyday that goes by is another day I guess.Today is day 37.I still see some of her pals.But not all so that keeps me sort of hopeful...Originally I had planned on stopping feeding because so few have been coming but one cool thing is my neighbor across the street who once told us he spooked pigeons off,I saw his wife dumping bowls of seed out the window for the pidge population(hehe)so that made me happy (but I fake complain that he is stealing my pigeon love) ANYWAY!!!!It just sort of makes me sad when the others show up and Jerrys not waddling around fluffing herself up ,readjusting her wings.She kept the others really calm ,with her around I could almost touch them during a feeding.Now they act like Im a pigeon serial killer.Appearantly I am writing a book here so Ill sign off,bye!


----------

